# Essential oils and safety



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've done some research on essential oils, in particular I'm interested in peppermint and lavender. The obvious problem is the sensitive respiratory systems of my babies. Are there any essential oils safe near (not on) ratties?


----------



## Lightswitch Man (Sep 12, 2015)

In quantities sufficient for aromatherapy, they are all safe. If fact, there's MANY studies showing benefits of essential oil ingestion in rats! You worry too much. 


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/23243451/


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sure there are benefits internally, but for instance the link you posted was talking about essential oil derived from citrus which is known to cause kidney failure in males, so I wonder if studies are only considering the singular aspect they researched in rats. I do tend to worry too much, so that's very likely  but the respiratory system seems like a potential concern to me. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Lightswitch Man (Sep 12, 2015)

cookiebear<3 said:


> I'm sure there are benefits internally, but for instance the link you posted was talking about essential oil derived from citrus which is known to cause kidney failure in males, so I wonder if studies are only considering the singular aspect they researched in rats. I do tend to worry too much, so that's very likely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your point. Dig around a bit more and you'll find plenty of studies on rat essential oil inhalation. Because rats are the best legal human model, they are used almost exclusively to get an idea of how humans might respond to different essential oils. I remember one showing that rose oil inhaled in sufficient concentrations sedated rats, to no I'll affect and actually helped hypertensive rats. 

Not at all scientific, but I always have an electric essential oil diffuser next to my girls' cage. I haven't always done that, but in the years I've used essential oils, I haven't seen any increase in lifespan or respiratory issues. However, we're talking about 2 decades of 100% pet store rats which have extremely variable lifespan anyway.


----------



## Lightswitch Man (Sep 12, 2015)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/22402245/


----------



## Lightswitch Man (Sep 12, 2015)

Lightswitch Man said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/22402245/


Here's on on lavender. Rats are used almost exclusively to test essential oils since they are the best legal human models. Therefore, a massive amount of scientific data on the subject has been published.

Sorry for the strange posts. Having iPhone app issues!


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks again! When you diffuse near them do you notice any signs of it bothering them? Polyphorin, hyperactivity, ect?


----------



## Lightswitch Man (Sep 12, 2015)

[QUOTE=cookiebear

Damnit!!! Tired of app glitches. I type something out, hit submit and it's just gone! I'll pm you...


----------



## Lightswitch Man (Sep 12, 2015)

Doh! Can't send you a PM because of the < in your user name! Gotta love iPhone. Figured out I can post as long as long as I don't quote you.

I've had rats for 2 decades, always girls. In the years that I've been using essential oils, I haven't noticed and change in lifespan or respiratory issues. However, I've always had 100% pet store rats with extremely variable lifespans anyway, so really only published studies should be considered reliable.

My honest opinion after my experience and studies I've read is this:

If you're going to worry about respiratory issues from essential oils, you better already have them in a sealed room with constant HEPA filtration since I have seen how simple seasonal pollen/allergens affect them way more than any oils I've ever put near them. For that matter, dont open the door to play with them since you'll contaminate the sterile environment.

As loving rat owners, I think we tend to focus too much on details like this one you're worried about and lose sight of the fact that NOTHING will extend a rats life and improve health as much as being happy and stimulated. I think every minute you spend researching what's good or not good for your babies, you miss out on the free health benefit of them spending time with you bruxxing, exploring new boxes, etc.

When I was a new rat owner, my babies were in an extremely unhealthy environment. I honestly didn't know any better and no internet to tell me any different, but I always loved and spent tons of time with them. Guess what, those rats on pine bedding in a sealed hamster cage eating bird seed lived just as long as the rats I have now!


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for telling your experience. I just don't want to use essential oils for my benefit and accidentally hurt or stress out the animals I love. If anyone else has had experience or something negative or positive about their pets and essential oils I'd appreciate it


----------

